
News from The Pirate Bay Press Conference - rms
http://torrentfreak.com/news-from-the-pirate-bay-press-conference-090215/
======
GeneralMaximus
When I was 15, I used to think the Pirate Bay guys were heroes. Not anymore.

Encouraging piracy and then acting like you're martyrs is not the best way to
combat RIAA/MPAA. I really appreciate services like Jamendo, which might not
be as effective as straight out theft TPB-style but are actual vehicles which
"free" the information that, presumably, wants to be free.

DISCLAIMER: Yes, I download torrents from TPB. I know it's wrong, but they
don't air _Lost_ , _Scrubs_ , _South Park_ or any of my favorite shows in
India so I have no choice. If they'd air it on TV, I'd be more than happy to
pay my DTH provider an extra amount to get those channels. Heck, I'd even
purchase episodes from an online retailer if only it didn't have that nasty
DRM. (BTW, does anyone know if the iTunes store works in India now?)

~~~
rms
Someone has to take and defend the most extreme points of view. I don't agree
with most of the viewpoints of (the real) rms, but I'm glad he is out there
fighting the good fight.

~~~
GeneralMaximus
Well, you're right. But in his fight for what he considers right, he is
actually producing something of value (ie, the GNU software suite). RMS and
the FSF are well regarded not only because they're fighting towards making
technology more open and more accessible, but because they're producing a
bunch of great software to prove that they are right. What they said was,
basically, this: "You think only large corporations with multi-million
research budgets can produce good software? Here, take this compiler, this OS,
this text editor and all these cool utilities. We built this in our spare
time.", and people went: "Hell, the guy's got a point.". TPB, on the other
hand, goes: "Hey! Your business practices are flawed. We'll just steal your
stuff until you give up.", and people go: "Yeah! You show them who's boss!".

People seem to love Robin Hood. I prefer John Galt.

------
rjprins
The discussion is old and tiring because this problem is like drugs. You can't
solve it by fighting against the "torrent".

Pirate bay or no pirate bay, p2p filesharing is here to stay and any truly
effective measures to stop it will do more harm than good. So instead of
battling it, accept it and find ways to minimize the damage.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=442314>

